# Stockerfest a bust in 08?



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Just talked to Island state rec and they had to cut a hole in the ice to release the stock. Melt by tuesday? I dont think so? Have you old timers seen it locked up before for the opener?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well those fish will now have time to get acclimated to that area and spread out which might make them more challenging to catch.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cut a hole!!??? Where in the heck do they release them? Upstream in the lake? I've never seen that river completely frozen over through the whole streatch that is early during the early season.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Steve said:


> Cut a hole!!??? Where in the heck do they release them? Upstream in the lake? I've never seen that river completely frozen over through the whole streatch that is early during the early season.


If thats the case then this means these fish would have to swim upstream and out into the river?


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

I ment SMP.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Bluesuten said:


> I ment SMP.


What is SMP and why would they release them at Island Lake,,, they've never done that before,, not that I know of anyway???


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Spring Mill Pond? Do you guys not consider that part of Stockerfest?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I think for the most part guys call "Stockerfest" the planted trout in Proud Lake,at least I know I do
Speak of....I now work in Wixom and have to drive past there everyday on my way to and from work....might be a little late coming and going over the next month:evil:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Spring Mill Pond is not part of stocker fest I dont believe.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Bluesuten said:


> Spring Mill Pond? Do you guys not consider that part of Stockerfest?


I'm pretty sure they release 'em right there at Wixom Rd.,, at least they used to anyway. Some of them make it up to Spring Mill Pond and some of them make it into Proud Lk.... the majority of them get caught or die,, even before the season opens.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> I'm pretty sure they release 'em right there at Wixom Rd.,, at least they used to anyway. Some of them make it up to Spring Mill Pond and some of them make it into Proud Lk.... the majority of them get caught or die,, even before the season opens.


Are you saying that they swim into Spring mill pond?Is so thats impossible theres no creek or river feeding into the pond.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> I'm pretty sure they release 'em right there at Wixom Rd.,, at least they used to anyway. Some of them make it up to Spring Mill Pond and some of them make it into Proud Lk.... the majority of them get caught or die,, even before the season opens.


No, the Mill Pond doesn't feed anything, it's an old gravel put


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

After they drop the fish at the Huron, ..the DNR takes the tanker to SMP.
We used to go every year & help them.We'd take 5 Gal. buckets w/beauty trout and just dump em in. It was tons of fun..
NOW I know spring is finally here !!!!..............Mark


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

bloo_gilz said:


> After they drop the fish at the Huron, ..the DNR takes the tanker to SMP.
> We used to go every year & help them.We'd take 5 Gal. buckets w/beauty trout and just dump em in. It was tons of fun..
> NOW I know spring is finally here !!!!..............Mark


Ok the wording in the above postings didnt say that although I was discussing that with DE82 thinking that is what he meant.


----------



## LadyFisher (Jan 22, 2003)

You guys certainly got diarrhea of the mouth today  Thanks for letting everyone in the world in on the details. 'Nuff said bloo gilz! 
For your information, the Huron River in Proud Lake Recreation area is limited to FLIES only, catch and release from April 1 to April 25. After April 25, you may take up to 3 trout a day over 8 inches. Spring Mill Pond is limited to *artificial* lures only, catch and release until April 25, then you can take up to 5 fish over 8 inches, but only 3 fish over 15 inches.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Bluesuten said:


> Just talked to Island state rec and they had to cut a hole in the ice to release the stock. Melt by tuesday? I dont think so? Have you old timers seen it locked up before for the opener?


Any idea of the size/age structure of the plant this year?


----------



## LadyFisher (Jan 22, 2003)

Yup---my lips are sealed  DNR website tells all.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

LadyFisher said:


> You guys certainly got diarrhea of the mouth today  Thanks for letting everyone in the world in on the details.





LadyFisher said:


> Yup---my lips are sealed  DNR website tells all.


Tons of good info there! Thanks


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

LadyFisher said:


> You guys certainly got diarrhea of the mouth today  Thanks for letting everyone in the world in on the details. 'Nuff said bloo gilz!
> For your information, the Huron River in Proud Lake Recreation area is limited to FLIES only, catch and release from April 1 to April 25. After April 25, you may take up to 3 trout a day over 8 inches. Spring Mill Pond is limited to *artificial* lures only, catch and release until April 25, then you can take up to 5 fish over 8 inches, but only 3 fish over 15 inches.


Sorry LadyFisher, just trying to clear up the confusion.
I didn't realize something that was public information was such a BIG secret
Good-Fishing.....Mark


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

LadyFisher said:


> Yup---my lips are sealed  DNR website tells all.


Put and take is a renewable resource, there will be more in there again next year. 

http://www.michigandnr.com/FISHSTOCK/ The secret list.


----------

